# RTA Map Center -- Support >  A Decade in the Making

## Mark Sedenquist

You are one of the first people to see a new mapping program that we've been thinking about for over a decade.  It's been in active development for the last 15 months.  

Tonight it is live for the first time.  (We still have to add some navigational elements, but it's ready to go).

Click here for the *RTA Map Wizard:* *Instant Custom Maps!*

Click here for the *RTA Map Center Page* (you'll need to be a RTA member and be logged in to see it):  *Full Service Maps for Custom North American Road Trips!*

----------


## rinkside7

Hi Mark...I have been all over the internet looking for trip planning...this site seems awesome..since we can save itineraries, etc...however...I am having much trouble navigating....different info seems to load at different times...now I cannot get back to the page that gives me the actual driving directions....was wondering if you are still working on the site and if so, when you think it may be up and running smoothly...thanks for the info!

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

> Hi Mark...I have been all over the internet looking for trip planning...this site seems awesome..since we can save itineraries, etc..


We're hoping to make this site a one-stop-shop for roadtrip planning.  The maps are just one more phase of the complete suite of services and tools we're working on.

A brand new interface for loading Custom Places will be operational in a matter of moments...



> however...I am having much trouble navigating....different info seems to load at different times...


Besides the driving directions (see below) can you please post some examples?  We'll try and solve these kind of issues.


> now I cannot get back to the page that gives me the actual driving directions...


Google Maps, in their public version of their mapping program has many more tools than we chose to include in our mapping program.  Driving Directions is one of the tool-sets that we decided not to offer.  Personally, I find those directions only helpful in very, very small geographical areas -- Like when I'm looking for a specific location in a specific place and at RTA -- were much more into providing ideas for attractions along a generalized route of travel -- and let the road tripper follow the road as it comes up.



> .was wondering if you are still working on the site and if so, when you think it may be up and running smoothly...thanks for the info!


Like Google Maps, this is work in progress.  It's already pretty stable -- but there are planned enhancements for new features -- one to two a month for the next year or so.

But, again, if you can provide us some examples of specific difficulties -- we'll try and solve them now for you!

Mark

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

If you're seeing Driving Directions, you're not on the RTA Maps page anymore.  You're on Google Maps, and so anything saved here WILL NOT APPEAR on the Google Maps pages.

Mark

----------

